# Introducing myself!



## Mr Gorbag (Aug 19, 2011)

Hello everybody,

My name is Gorbag and I have been training with weights for more than 30 years but with a few "vacations" in between of course. The forums looks interesting and I hope to join some of the discussions after a while...


----------



## squigader (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey there. What are your stats? Goals?


----------



## Mr Gorbag (Aug 20, 2011)

*My goals etc.*

I am training for general health and fitness, but I like to push myself in the gym and I cycle between high volume weightraining, up to 80-90 set pr workout and shorter power workouts in between. I sometimes also do only bodyweight exercises for a couple of months and when coming back to the gym, I always surprice myself that my strength numbers haven't declined. 

My bodyweigh at the moment is 220 Lbs at around 10 -12 % bodyfat and I'm 6'2 (1.87 cm) tall...


----------



## ollieolson99 (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to IM the best damn forum around.


----------



## SumMiscGuy (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome! Lots of good info here.


----------



## TikkA (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Getbigodietryin (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## gettinbigw (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome


----------

